# Heat Transfer/Rhinestone Transfers Suppliers?



## saintelmo7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey, guys and gals,

I am brand new to the screen printing industry, and I would like to do some heat press transfers as well. I have a huge list of t-shirt suppliers from San Mar, Royal Apparel, American Apparel, Broder, Imprints Wholesale, and Next Level Apparel...BUT, no suppliers for transfers - general or rhinestone?

Please help, my wife makes gameday dresses for local high school girls and moms. 

I appreciate it,
Marc


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

saintelmo7 said:


> Hey, guys and gals,
> 
> I am brand new to the screen printing industry, and I would like to do some heat press transfers as well. I have a huge list of t-shirt suppliers from San Mar, Royal Apparel, American Apparel, Broder, Imprints Wholesale, and Next Level Apparel...BUT, no suppliers for transfers - general or rhinestone?
> 
> ...


what is a game day dress?


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

Pro World has the best and biggest selection of all.....X-iT! inc. and USA rhinestone are also good for custom stones and sequins.


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

I was extremely unhappy with my recent purchase from X-it! I bought all rhinestone transfers. Their stones were misplaced although packaged well. I also did not like the paper as it was too flimsy and made it difficult to peel when ready to set & press. The stones were popping off. It makes the time of transfer & press 5x's longer when you have to replace stones! Just sayin'...

Good Luck!


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

Thanx Ed. I saw Matt at the show this weekend. Hope your business is well.


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

Hi Deethree,
please contact us at X-iT! for a complete credit for your purchase. We stand behind all of products 100%.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ProWorld has one of the biggest best selection of premade transfers at one shop and on top of that Ed is a pretty good guy!
For rhinestones, templates and custom...check out Rhinestones and template material


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

ck out this Website-www.TheRhinestoneworld.com. It is awesome this sticky flock on a roll or sheet or in packages with cut outs. Watch the videos,you tube etc...


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum lot's of folks do great work on here good luck to you


----------



## Deeethree (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Clarke, 

Thank you for standing behind your work. Unfortunately, too much time has past and I am only now seeing this post! I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and hope this was just a one time bad batch. Thanks again!


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Dee!

If you send me your city/state I'm sure I can recommend one of our Rhinestone/CAMS customers that would be great>


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

Hi Dee,
Sorry it took so long for us to get back to you. I hope you give us another chance, and have also looked into acquiring our new sequin designs. We look forward to hearing from you. If you contact me directly, I would be happy to extend you a discount on a future order, to make up for any lost time in your production. My e-mail address is [email protected] 
Thank you for your support.
Regards,
Clarke


----------



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi 

Here is a question I wonder if anyone could answer me........I bought some Rhinestone dance transfers from China which were really good.....but I had this one person saying to me that I needed to be aware of copyright law and using someones elses designs......is this true??????? All Transferes were up on their website for sale......can I still use them for Tshirts????


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It is possible that the China website was offering designs that were created by their other customers. If this was not a design that you created it could possibly be a copyright violation. Can you provide a photo?


----------



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

proworlded said:


> It is possible that the China website was offering designs that were created by their other customers. If this was not a design that you created it could possibly be a copyright violation. Can you provide a photo?


 
It was of an Irish dancing pump ....This Same woman who has told me about this copyright law has also got these from suppliers in China and gets them delivered to her...as she also runs a small buisness from home....I think I put her nose out of joint when she realised that I ordered them too and am setting up my business....she just sent me another email to say that she has the copyright law of these rhinestone transfers......dont know what to do now.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If she registered the design it would be in the trademark office. I think she needs to discuss it with the supplier in China.


----------



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi

It was of a Rhinestone irish dancing pump....this same lady is in the same buisness as myself and also gets her supplies from china and now she tells me to remove all pictures as she is the copyright holder to this transfer.....actually I dont think she is....is there anyway to find out as she has sort of threatened me to to take them of my FB pictures


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You can ask her for proof of the copyright.


----------



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

proworlded said:


> You can ask her for proof of the copyright.


Would she have it???? in writing or something like that?

I know nothing about this kind of stuff.....I just thought I could buy transfers from china like quite a few other people.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

If it is really important to you I suggest contacting an intellectual property attorney.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

altmover155 said:


> Would she have it???? in writing or something like that?
> 
> I know nothing about this kind of stuff.....I just thought I could buy transfers from china like quite a few other people.


There is a chance that she submitted her own artwork to be converted to a rhinestone transfer to a company in China. Then that company in China could have listed that design up for sale on their website even though the design copyright doesn't belong to them. 

Does that make sense? I've seen that happen a lot.


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

You the purchaser and thus indirect seller, must ALWAYS be aware of what it is you are selling. If the originator and copy right holder sends you a cease and desist, with clear proof of their registered mark and you continue to offer the design for sale, you can be liable for $150,000.00 per infringement. It has taken some time, but finally sites like E-bay, are taking steps to eliminate fraudulent items from being sold on their sites. They too have a responsibility, once informed of a copy right or trade mark violation, to remove it first and secondly the offending seller, if the abuse continues or becomes a pattern. The best way to be sure that you are not in fact illegally using somebody else's original art work is to buy from reputable companies such as Pro World, or X-iT! When you purchase something that seems too good to be true from China or any where else, it is probably just that....Too good to be true.


----------



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> There is a chance that she submitted her own artwork to be converted to a rhinestone transfer to a company in China. Then that company in China could have listed that design up for sale on their website even though the design copyright doesn't belong to them.
> 
> Does that make sense? I've seen that happen a lot.


 though

Would you know if there is anyway I could find this out if it actually belonged to her???? I really doubt it


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you sell enough of this design to warrant the energy to pursue this issue?


----------



## Clarke (May 13, 2010)

Too make something clear hear about copyright law. If the designs in question are "EXACTLY" the same. The person who claims first use ( proof of sale) is in fact the rights holder in each state he/she can prove sale first. If you know the design belonged to somebody else, and continue to sell it, you are liable for up to $150,000.00 per incident. Each design does not need to be registered with the USPTO ( United states Patent and Trademark Office.) in order for one to actually hold the rights. Proof of originality becomes more difficult but again not impossible to prove. It sounds to me, like you need to make your own design, or buy a custom made original design that you would in fact own the rights to. It sounds in fact like this lady does own the original copy right to her design, and the Chinese have ripped her off, ( they really don't care) and sold her design to you and others. You are still liable not the Chinese. This is once again reason to use reputable companies like Pro World, to assure that the Chinese won't sell your original designs around the globe. You can purchase these once again safely and securely from companies such as Pro World or X-iT! knowing that no one else will end up with YOUR design for sale on the open market.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Chinese companies rarely have any sense of copyright or trademark violations..the responsibility would be all yours!


----------



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> There is a chance that she submitted her own artwork to be converted to a rhinestone transfer to a company in China. Then that company in China could have listed that design up for sale on their website even though the design copyright doesn't belong to them.
> 
> Does that make sense? I've seen that happen a lot.


Thanks for your reply.....I have actually seen the same design on ebay for sale....


----------



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

proworlded said:


> If she registered the design it would be in the trademark office. I think she needs to discuss it with the supplier in China.


 
Do you mean if she does actually "owns" the design would she have to register it??? to claim that its hers?

Would it still be a problem if I used it too ....if she actually does not own the design and bought it from china just like me.....to sell on Tshirts......


----------

